# Get woodworking 2010



## Tintin (8 Mar 2010)

Introducing the "I'm surprised there is no thread about Get woodworking live 2010" thread. 


So who is going? What day? What are you most looking forward to see or buy.


----------



## trousers (8 Mar 2010)

The fact there is no thread, and nobody has posted a reply to yours in 2 1/2 hours says it all really.

Worst car boot sale i've ever been to. 
I'm suprised it's still going.


----------



## cambournepete (8 Mar 2010)

I'll be going if I ever get the ticket I ordered late November.
I'm hoping there's more than the usual jumble stalls - certainly the turning side is supposed to be better, Richard Raffan is due to be there I think.


----------



## andy king (8 Mar 2010)

Well i'll stick my head above the parapet... 8-[ 8-[ 
I agree the show has been poor, but this year, after a lot of pressure from exhibitors, feedback from visitors, and input from the magazine guys, there's been a huge effort to get it where it should be with some really great demonstrators including Rob Cosman, Richard Raffan and other highly regarded people including Philly himself.
We've even managed to sell Nick Gibbs some stand space!
It may be that like Trousers, others will be of the same opinion, and it may be that it's 'too little, too late' and it won't be supported, but it's not for the want of trying from the amount of work that has been put in by Clare Hiscock and her team who are organising it.
More info about the show with current list of exhibitors and demonstrators here if it's not treading on forum rules?
http://www.getwoodworkinglive.co.uk

cheers,
Andy


----------



## wizer (8 Mar 2010)

I will be going. Not sure which day yet. I can't do Friday which is my normal favourite day for shows. I'm thinking Sunday. Got my ticket weeks ago.


----------



## jimi43 (9 Mar 2010)

I'd like to go but I can't take time off again two weeks in a row...but I will try.

I want to go to say HI to Philly if anything else....

Andy..the "Exhibitors" link and some pictures does not work on the site mate.

Jim


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Mar 2010)

I'm planning to go on the Sunday.

Sounds like a lot of work has been put into this year's show, Andy. That's encouraging as it used to be a very good event. Let's hope it is well supported.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (9 Mar 2010)

HI Guys
I'm really looking forward to this - they've put a huge amount of time and effort into the re-vamping of this show. It should be far superior to previous years, and there are some top-notch demonstrators to see. And as mentioned, I'm also going to be doing a wooden plane talk, so I'd be grateful if you'd all come along and heckle.. :lol: 
Should be plenty of hand tools available this year - I see Classic Hand Tools will be there!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Mar 2010)

Philly":2lmfjdpj said:


> I'm also going to be doing a wooden plane talk, so I'd be grateful if you'd all come along and heckle.. :lol:



Will do :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## kasandrich (9 Mar 2010)

I'll be there on saturday along with MWT and another friend of ours.


----------



## CraigyBoy (9 Mar 2010)

I'm going Friday. I've not been to a woodworking show before and I'm really looking forward to it. I'm surprised to see the negative views though. I looked at the list of shows, and some of the associated websites, but the rest seem pretty small in comparison. I would have thought these would be the ones people grumble about.

To those who don't think it's worth the time - what would you do differently, what would you add if you were in charge?

CB


----------



## andy king (9 Mar 2010)

jimi43":2yx6luxx said:


> Andy..the "Exhibitors" link and some pictures does not work on the site mate.
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim,

I'll get on to HQ and get them to check out what the problem is.

Andy


----------



## flounder (9 Mar 2010)

Got my tickets a couple of days after ordering them! Going to go along on friday and hoping to pick up some AI chisels! 8)


----------



## Mreagleeyes (9 Mar 2010)

CraigyBoy":10pe55sr said:


> I'm going Friday. I've not been to a woodworking show before and I'm really looking forward to it. I'm surprised to see the negative views though. I looked at the list of shows, and some of the associated websites, but the rest seem pretty small in comparison. I would have thought these would be the ones people grumble about.
> 
> To those who don't think it's worth the time - what would you do differently, what would you add if you were in charge?
> 
> CB



+1. Why all the negative vibes?. I'm going on Friday and have never been to a woodwork show. I'm quiet excited, even growing a beard so I don't look out of place!!!.


----------



## cambournepete (9 Mar 2010)

re the negative vibes...
In previous years there have been several large stalls selling rather poor quality tools poorly displayed - the sort of mess you might find at a run-down saturday market. For some these have spoiled the show.
I actually enjoyed last years show in spite of these stalls and spent most of my time watching turning demos.

If you've never been to a show before then go with an open mind, a credit card and enjoy yourselves 

I'm really looking forward to this years show and hope all the hard work by the organisers has paid off. 
I'll probably go on the Saturday, having forgotten to book holiday for the friday and arranged for people to do some work in my server room at work...


----------



## trousers (9 Mar 2010)

Well there you go Tintin. 

One post from me and suddenly everyone is going :roll: 

This used to be one of the main events on the calender, but as Andy says it did go down hill. I'm just suprised that it's taken this long for somebody to wake up and do something about it.
Perhaps if people like Philly, Andy etc had posted about the show a while ago it would have got a few members talking (show sticky notwithstanding).
That weblink has been down for a few days and to me that is just unacceptable in marketing terms in todays age.

From what I saw of the list before the blackout, several previous (regular)exhibitors have not been convinced by this apperent new enthusiasm by whatsername and are continuing not to support the event.
I bet you will find there are just as many, if not more of the 'tat' stalls at the end of the hall, and I really don't think this is what people pay £8.50 to go and see. I hope it's a worthwhile day out and look forward to the reviews.
I may go again (not this year) if it picks up because I think there is a place for a big show like this. You can buy tools online but you can't savour a live demo/talk that way. In fact I wish all the tool suppliers would turn up and show their wares as I always believe in getting your hands on the stuff you want to buy.
Mind you, in that respect it's easier for me to go into Axminster...........


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2010)

Shall we save whinging until after the show?


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2010)

BTW I was just informed that Sunday is Mother's day. So I'll have to go on Saturday which is normally th busiest day


----------



## Tintin (9 Mar 2010)

trousers":qr1h9isz said:


> Well there you go Tintin.
> One post from me and suddenly everyone is going :roll:



  

Well its good to see some interest! I will be going on Friday and hope to see some of the demonstrators do their magic.. 
Also its time to treat myself to some decent chisels, having struggled with cheap uns for far too long.
So will be looking at Pfeil or Aashlelys if I can manage to elbow flounder out the way :wink: 

Most definatly looking to see a Sorby Pro edge at work since my gouges are in need of some serious attention. So that may well be the highlight if the price is right. (How much can you haggle at shows?)
A little beer in the bar won't go amiss either..


----------



## Terry Smart (9 Mar 2010)

wizer":2wbpkjzs said:


> Saturday which is normally th busiest day



Surprisingly, in our experience, this isn't the case; Friday is usually the best/busiest day (for us that is - we have a different perspective).

And yes, I'd agree that a lot of effort has been put into the show this year, it's brave of Andy to admit that it had gone downhill and I'm pleased something has been done about it.

The obligatory show meet hasn't been mentioned but you're all welcome to use our stand at midday as before, although I suspect you might prefer to congregate around Philly's stand. I don't have a problem with that, just make sure you all know where you're supposed to be!


----------



## Philly (9 Mar 2010)

I don't have a separate stand at this show - just a masterclass each day for an hour, then the rest of the time I will be on Classic Hand Tools stand or the Get Woodworking stand.
Make sure you say "hello" if you see me - I don't bite :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## andy king (9 Mar 2010)

trousers":10reyqxi said:


> Perhaps if people like Philly, Andy etc had posted about the show a while ago it would have got a few members talking (show sticky notwithstanding).
> That weblink has been down for a few days and to me that is just unacceptable in marketing terms in todays age.
> 
> From what I saw of the list before the blackout, several previous (regular)exhibitors have not been convinced by this apperent new enthusiasm by whatsername and are continuing not to support the event.
> I bet you will find there are just as many, if not more of the 'tat' stalls at the end of the hall, and I really don't think this is what people pay £8.50 to go and see. .



Hi Trousers,

I would have posted a thread about the show, but I didn't want to be accused of self promotion.
I'm happy to comment on other peoples enquiries etc, hence my replying to your initial post.
I've been in touch with HQ regarding the webpage problem and they were aware. The IT guys have been trying to solve it, so hopefully it will be back to normal before the show...
I agree that some of the potential exhibitors have not been convinced by 'whatsername's' enthusiasm (Clare) and I can understand that if previous shows have proven unsucessful for them.
However, we have attracted others such as Classic Hand tools who haven't exhibited before, so hopefully it will still be a good show for everyone.
I'm not sure about the carboot stands, I don't get involved with the organisation of the show as such until the day before, so it may well be there are a couple, but if it is the case, the other stands and demonstrators should hopefully make up for it.
I believe the £8.50 entrance also covers the whole three days if you wish to attend more than once, so pretty good value.
As for Mother's day, as noted by Wizer, we couldn't do anything about that I'm afraid.
We've been caught out by the weather over the last three years, having snow on on two occasions, so we had meetings and listened to the exhibitors and moved it to later in the year. 
We would have liked a different weekend, but the venue was booked around that time, and other dates clashed with other events the exhibitors are at, so we worked it as best we could.
Hopefuly by sunday evening there may be some positives to post up regarding the show.
I hope so, there's been a lot of effort put into it to try and make it a success and offer the visitors plenty of entertainment along the way.
Hope to see a few of you there!

cheers,
Andy


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Mar 2010)

andy king":2w2n72gl said:


> I've been in touch with HQ regarding the webpage problem and they were aware. The IT guys have been trying to solve it, so hopefully it will be back to normal before the show...



The web page is now working OK - looks like a good range of exhibitors  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## flounder (9 Mar 2010)

wizer":uw1rfwpk said:


> BTW I was just informed that Sunday is Mother's day. So I'll have to go on Saturday which is normally th busiest day



Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2010)

The mothers day mention wasn't a dig, just an observation and reason for me not being able to make it that day.

By the way. There is an 'Affordable Art Fair' in Battersea park from Thurs-Sun, if you like that sort of thing. It is the opposite side of London to Ally Pally. I'll be popping in on my way home.


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2010)

I won't be going as it's far too soon after YOKB (you can't have *too* much of a good thing) and if I did merely suggest it in passing to SWIMBO I'd get one of those narrow eyed 'oh really...do you *have* to go, it's just another jaunt to hang out with your woodie mates' sort of looks...etc etc
The K419 is also being collected that weekend and No1 son is coming home for a roast dinner, so all in all...it's a non-starter  - Rob


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2010)

I suspect that the turn out won't be as high as they hope. But you would expect that due to previous years. If it is good, then it'll get raved about. But will that be enough for them to put it on again next year? We'll see. I personally hope so. Not least because it's local and the only other on in London is D&M which I doubt I'll ever return to.


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2010)

I wonder if Waka's going? If he is, you have to feel a little sympathy for the guys on the other side of the counter 8-[  - Rob


----------



## trousers (9 Mar 2010)

> Shall we save whinging until after the show?



Eh?

Who's whinging?
Coming from the biggest whinger on the forum I find that a bit rich. Don't you know the difference between a whinge and an opinion?

If the comment is aimed at me, then tell me what I've whinged about.
If you re -read it all i've done is state facts. Sure I don't like the way the show has gone, but several others have said the same. 
Andy has been kind enough to reply to most of my comments, and I don't think he misunderstood me when I said that he (and others with an interest) may have posted about it earlier to help promote it. I certainly wouldn't have objected, or seen it as advertising, especially as there is a link in the show sticky. Obviously the OP was suprised that no one had mentioned it with only 5 days to go.
I hope the effort that has gone in makes it a good show, and as I said I may go again in the future. If you had to do a 350 mile round trip for a show which has had bad reviews in previous years I reckon even you would think twice about going.


----------



## Mike.C (9 Mar 2010)

Jealousy is once again rearing its ugly head :evil: as I miss out in meeting some of you guys, having a laugh, and seeing a tool in the flesh before I buy it (only internet or forum buying for me) :roll: 

Only joking I hope everyone has a great couple of days  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## flounder (9 Mar 2010)

wizer":149hg4by said:


> I suspect that the turn out won't be as high as they hope. But you would expect that due to previous years. If it is good, then it'll get raved about. But will that be enough for them to put it on again next year? We'll see. I personally hope so. Not least because it's local and the only other on in London is D&M which I doubt I'll ever return to.



Tom,

What was it about the D&M show that didn't float your boat? It was the first woodwork/tool show I had been to so have nothing to compare it to but I quite enjoyed it. Are the shows generally better than that?
Cheers

Lee


----------



## wizer (9 Mar 2010)

The D&M Shows are generally aimed at tradesmen and DIY. I wouldn't even label it a woodworking show, as such.

There's nothing particularly wrong with the show, it's just not really got anything that interests me. If I was in the market for a power tool of some sort then I might attend. But apart from buying tools, there's nothing of interest.

Everyone's different, you might hate a show like Ally Pally, West Dean or Cressing Temple. But IMO, these are better for my personal preference.


----------



## Tintin (9 Mar 2010)

flounder":mja35bo7 said:


> What was it about the D&M show that didn't float your boat?... Are the shows generally better than that?



You get the feeling that there are more cordless power tools on show than people looking..


----------



## flounder (9 Mar 2010)

That is probably why I enjoyed it as I was in the market for some machinery and it gave me a chance to get my hands on some of the options! Really looking forward to Ally Pally on friday though, especially looking forward to getting to see RC in action!


----------



## DaveL (9 Mar 2010)

Well I hope the show picks and is a good one, I have been to this for some years but will miss this one. 
We have the grandchildren over the weekend, I will be collecting them from school on Friday. I know at sometime over the weekend I will have to supply 'things to make' in the workshop.  8) 
So I will be having a good time here, please take some pictures and post to let me see what you lot get up to. :lol:


----------



## dickm (9 Mar 2010)

Mike.C":2u68qqfx said:


> Jealousy is once again rearing its ugly head :evil: as I miss out in meeting some of you guys, having a laugh, and seeing a tool in the flesh before I buy it (only internet or forum buying for me) :roll:



Aye - it's an awful long way from Aberdeen!
To almost anywhere.........


----------



## Mike.C (9 Mar 2010)

dickm":6upk287y said:


> Mike.C":6upk287y said:
> 
> 
> > Jealousy is once again rearing its ugly head :evil: as I miss out in meeting some of you guys, having a laugh, and seeing a tool in the flesh before I buy it (only internet or forum buying for me) :roll:
> ...



It sure is, by the time you start the trip, the bash or show is already over. Maybe I could go and camp out for next years show :roll: 

Cheers 

Mike.C


----------



## ceparkinson9 (10 Mar 2010)

looking forward to it going on friday, considering veritas block plane :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terry Smart (10 Mar 2010)

Just getting the last few bits ready, haven't seen it confirmed or denied - are you all meeting up at our stand (near the entrance) at midday each day or do you have another venue in mind.
I don't mind either way, just someone needs to come out and say it/arrange it!


----------



## jimi43 (11 Mar 2010)

Ooooo! Chestnut Products...I LOVE Chestnut Products!!!

Trying to change shift rota to come...

Jim


----------



## ceparkinson9 (11 Mar 2010)

ill come to chestnut products and have a talk i need some finishing oils anyway


----------



## Terry Smart (11 Mar 2010)

Hi Guys

Great to see we have such adoring fans... you could declare yourselves on our Facebook page if you want!

It'll be great to see you all, please do come and introduce yourselves... but just to clarify, this is intended as a favour to help forum members and isn't a devious marketing ploy. Just in case it is misconstrued.


----------



## wizer (11 Mar 2010)

Terry I don't think we have enough attendees on any one day for an 'old style' meetup. I will come and introduce myself as I've always seemed to miss the old 12pm meets. Thems where the days....


----------



## cambournepete (11 Mar 2010)

Terry - you going to have your buffing system there?


----------



## John. B (11 Mar 2010)

I shall be there on friday.
don't forget to say hello, also, remember to wear your UKWorshop badge

John. B


----------



## flounder (11 Mar 2010)

John. B":1a1xex8h said:


> I shall be there on friday.
> don't forget to say hello, also, remember to wear your UKWorshop badge
> 
> John. B



I would do if the machine hadn't broken down! :roll:


----------



## Terry Smart (11 Mar 2010)

cambournepete":9z9n3g04 said:


> Terry - you going to have your buffing system there?



Hi Pete

Yes, I'm pleased to say we have good stocks of the Buffing Kits at the show and, shock horror, we should be able to get them out to stockists very soon too!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## RATWOOD (11 Mar 2010)

I was at the chestnut stand at 12 no one was there not even Terry :wink: 

I will be on Andy Harrison's stand on friday and sunday


----------



## Terry Smart (12 Mar 2010)

Hah, a comedian!
The best thing is that Chris is on the stand next door without internet so he doesn't know what I'm writing..

The mood at the show today has been very good, I haven't heard a single complaint about it and it certainly looks busier and bigger than the last few years.

Contrary to my eariler post, we are not right by the door; there seems to have been some confusion over our booking and we're right against the far wall.

Tintin came over today, along with Philly who is working here anyway, hope to see a few more tomorrow.


----------



## jpt (12 Mar 2010)

Just got home from the show and it was the best there for years and well worth a visit, including the two stands above.  

I have some pictures will try and post them later.

john


----------



## wizer (12 Mar 2010)

I'm still in two minds whether to go tomorrow. Not because I think it's going to be rubbish, but either travel method (car/train) doesn't fill me with excitement. Why couldn't they have held it at Crystal Palace! (or Eltham Palace, even better)  :lol:


----------



## CNC Paul (12 Mar 2010)

wizer":6bk57qvt said:


> I'm still in two minds whether to go tomorrow. Not because I think it's going to be rubbish, but either travel method (car/train) doesn't fill me with excitement. Why couldn't they have held it at Crystal Palace! (or Eltham Palace, even better)  :lol:




As the Cabbies say...... I won't go South of the River 8)


----------



## jpt (12 Mar 2010)

I spent the day at the Alexandra Pallace show today and it is well worth a visit. It is much better than it has been for a number of years and everyone seemed to like it.

There are a lot more stands there this year than I can remember for several years with something for everyone. There are some wonderful disp[lays of not only turned items but alos furniture and carving. There is a wide range of stands and a full assortment of toys, sorry tools, including a few more which have gone on my want list.


The surprise of the day was to see Mark Baker there with a stand of WWI mags at a show run by GMC, thats him standing behind the till.








Other attractions included Jon and the Meantime stand, and yes he did mug me again but I managed to get away with a bag full of clocks and stuff.







Terry and the Chestnut stand, including the new buffing system, he moved just as I took the picture.







Les Thorn







Richard Raffan, hard to get a picture as there was a very big crowd watching him.








And many others made it a very good and enjoyable day.

Some of the turned items on display, firstly from the RPT stand















The SAW stand








Andrew Hall the hat man














As I said before a very good show and well worthe a visit.


john


----------



## wizer (12 Mar 2010)

thanks for the pics John. Forgot Les Thorn was there. That's it, I'm going.  Anyone else there tomorrow?


----------



## kasandrich (12 Mar 2010)

Les was at our little club in Sandon 2 weeks ago, I had a front row seat


----------



## jimi43 (12 Mar 2010)

Darn it...why THIS weekend! With Mothers' Day AND the fact that my Mum is 75 on Monday mean double jeopardy if I go anywhere near the place on Sunday - my only day off!

Take some pics of the planes and shaves for me Tom mate!?

Jim


----------



## Tintin (12 Mar 2010)

Not a huge lot of people in the hall but enough to make the queue for tickets a fair length when we arrived at 11. 

Remembered to say Hi to Terry on the Chestnut Products stand and went to Phils masterclass on planes. Most classes seemed to be fairly full with onlookers. 

Great Fish and chips at the servery but i suggest you go early before they run out. 

demonstration of the Sorbey Pro edge was well done by one of the staff from the stand so I had my hands full when I left ..Mission accomplished.


----------



## wardroom (12 Mar 2010)

Made my first visit today but was thinking about giving a miss after the previous reviews of other shows.
Well I am glad I did as I could not fault it with the demo's really good and plenty of new ideas to fill my workshop ( will unload the car when the wife goes to work in morn :lol: :lol: ).
Gonna save a few more pennies for next year.


----------



## Jon Warrender (13 Mar 2010)

Brilliant pics John, Yes I have been asking a lot of visitors what they thought of the show and all replies POSITIVE ! (Theres` a change!) So well done Clare and the myhobbystore team. 
A mate of mine was saying " whats all this Richard Raffan Hoohar about" well my mate plays guitar, and i said " well imagine this, Its a bit like having Jimmy Page come and see you and giving you a guitar lesson"
"Bloody ell ! " he said . :lol:


----------



## cambournepete (13 Mar 2010)

I'll be there today - public transport permitting


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Mar 2010)

I'm taking Sarah there tomorrow for a mothers day treat :wink: 

Simon


----------



## WellsWood (13 Mar 2010)

Oryxdesign":2t2a3nhg said:


> I'm taking Sarah there tomorrow for a mothers day treat :wink:
> 
> Simon



The words "thin" and "ice" spring to mind. 8-[


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Mar 2010)

WellsWood":36jk8s1p said:


> Oryxdesign":36jk8s1p said:
> 
> 
> > I'm taking Sarah there tomorrow for a mothers day treat :wink:
> ...



Honestly it was her idea, she's really looking forward to it.


----------



## woodbloke (13 Mar 2010)

Oryxdesign":1cpcro73 said:


> I'm taking Sarah there tomorrow for a mothers day treat :wink:
> 
> Simon


Simon...best of luck :lol: - Rob


----------



## wizer (13 Mar 2010)

I've just got home. What a lovely day. Well, I woke up this morning with a rotten headache and nearly didn't go. In the end I arrived at about 1pm. The show was certainly better this year. Not earth shatteringly so, but definitely better. I was there til 5pm and didn't see or speak to half as much as I'd wanted to. Caught the end of Philly's demo, which was very good. Although he'd been given a Fisher Price workbench to demonstrate planing, shooting, etc and it was dancing all over the place. He coped well and attracted a fair crowd. After a quick chat with him I went off for a wonder. Chatted to Nick (JetMan), Mark Hancock, Mike Hancock, Nick Gibbs, and even caught 5mins with Mr Cosman, who is a lovely chap. Spent rather too much time on Roger Phebey's stall, chatting to the legacy cnc people.  Watched Les Thorn's demo which was good, I really like his style of turning. Loads to see and do. I missed Richard Raffan and Mike Darlow (turners) and only caught the end of Cosman's talk. Bumped into CambournePete who'd bought some goodies.

Sadly, I returned buying nothing. Not even lunch! Still, there's plenty that I _will _be buying off the back of what I've seen today. 

I'd love to go again tomorrow but no chance! If they keep up this standard then I think they're onto a winner. But PLEASE, not on the same weekend as mothers day next year.


----------



## Mrs Oryx (13 Mar 2010)

Honestly, I did suggest it. He's on a budget mind. Only clamps, router bits and really good bargains. I am also expecting lunch.


----------



## 9fingers (13 Mar 2010)

Mrs Oryx":2q710nfx said:


> Honestly, I did suggest it. He's on a budget mind. Only clamps, router bits and really good bargains. I am also expecting lunch.



I reckon you have an ulterior motive Sarah!!

Hope you have a good day!

Bob

PS I did not get fed as well today as last week.


----------



## jimi43 (13 Mar 2010)

Mrs Oryx":3ffdl5in said:


> Honestly, I did suggest it. He's on a budget mind. Only clamps, router bits and really good bargains. I am also expecting lunch.



Get him to fit you a new kitchen in return!!

   

Hope you both enjoy the day....you were both very kind last week...thanks again for that.

Jim


----------



## cambournepete (14 Mar 2010)

wizer":20tg0lwv said:


> Bumped into CambournePete who'd bought some goodies.


And got more before he left...  
So,I ended up with:
* a Veritas scrub plane, with blade still in it's wrapping, from Tony Murland, for £75.
* A Festool RS400EQ-Plus (variable speed quarter sheet sander) with abrasive.
* A Festool saw blade
* A Simon Hope sander (for woodturning)
* And last, but not least this, which will be put away for Ethan's 8th birthday, if I can wait that long 
* Oh yeah, I also got a box of teabags for my wife - before I got anything for me 

I had a play with the new Mirka compact RO sander. It's really light and far easier to control than the Metabo and much quieter.
Just one rotation rate, but it is variable variable speed.
It's really rather good, shame it costs over £300...

I also met up with Mike early on to complete the sale of my Vicmarc chuck.

I enjoyed Richard Raffan's demo, and Alain Mailland was interesting in parts - I really didn't get his off-centre demo, but his tree sculpture and the flowers were really good.
I actually enjoyed last year's more in some ways - I found the demos generally more interesting.
Maybe I have "show fatigue" - if such a thing exists - and just need to do something myself rather than watch others...


----------



## kasandrich (14 Mar 2010)

I had a really good day, didn't see any of the demo's, got a few bargains.

I got a large tap holder for use with an MT2 hand reamer I bought recently for £2
A set of 5 forstner bits for £4
A set of 8 400mm long auger bits with one missing for £7, which works out £1 each including a case!
Just before leaving I treated myself to a Simon Hope long quick release handle and a double ended half inch bowl gouge which I will have one end traditional grind and swept back grind the other end.


----------



## woodbloke (14 Mar 2010)

Mrs Oryx":1ezlga1u said:


> He's on a budget mind. Only clamps, router bits and really good bargains. I am also expecting lunch.



Right  ...hope Simon bought you a decent lunch :wink: - Rob


----------



## paulm (14 Mar 2010)

Following Andy King's mention recently of the changes at the show for this year decided to give it another chance today after negotiaiting a day pass provided I cooked dinner tonight and finished some gardening yesterday :roll: :lol: 

Was well worth a visit, pleased I went, bumped into Paul Chapman and Philly and had a good look round. Still a lot of emphasis on turning, but plenty of Trend and general power tools and things too, so much more to see than recent years. I had meant to take in some of the demos but didn't get round to it unfortunately as I didn't want to be too late back.

Paul did a Waka on me and encouraged me splashing some cash on a nice Clifton 51/2 which I had been thinking about since trying the one at the Kent bash last week. It seems to fill a gap in the plane arsenal and I love the extra weight and mass of it. Mike Hudson had an anniversary version on display with English walnut knob and tote and etching/inscriptions on the sides, very nice looking. There is only 25 of each plane size being made and they are individually numbered, very tempted by those but couldn't wait till the summer when they will be available. Anyway, thought I would leave those kind of fancy things to the collectors Paul :lol: 

Other than that, stocked up on a few smaller goodies, some bench cookies, bottles of superglue, packs of abranet for using on the lathe, a large Carroll sanding drum, and a few other bits and pieces.

Picked up some tips on using the little brother hollowing tool from Mark Hancock as well which were much appreciated and I'll give a go next time out in the workshop.

A good day  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Mar 2010)

Visited Ally Pally today. *Much improved * over last year. The attendance didn't seem to be very good today, so maybe there should have been some more, and earlier, publicity about the improvements this year.

Bumped into paulm who I seem to have converted to a Clifton user - you know it makes sense, Paul :lol: 

Also met Mr & Mrs Oryx and the two baby Oryxs - lovely children.

Managed to buy a few goodies  A very good Record #020 compass plane at a good price from Tony Murland of The Tool Shop.

Some more Veritas bench dogs from Classic Hand Tools. Had a nice chat there with Mike and David. Here's a snap of Mike







Even managed to get him to smile






I was intending to buy a Clifton #4 but on chatting to Mike Hudson he told me about the limited edition range of bench planes they are producing to mark 10 years of the Clifton bench planes. He had one example, a Clifton # 5 1/2






As well as the engraving they will have thicker blades and handles and knobs made from an English Walnut tree from the Forest of Dean. Nick Gibbs will be doing an article about conversion of the tree in a future edition of British Woodworking. They look really nice so I've ordered a #4 Limited Edition  If you want one, get in quick as there will be only 25 of each size. You can order them from Classic Hand Tools. No definite date yet because the wood is still being processed but they should be available for delivery about the middle of the year.

Bought a few other goodies and even managed to get a discount of 20% on some Festool bits and bobs for my Domino :shock: 

Had a nice chat with Philly. I was sorry I couldn't stay to heckle during his demo but I'm Mother-in-Law sitting this weekend, so had to get back early  

All in all a very good show - let's hope it goes from strength to strength.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Beardo16 (14 Mar 2010)

Huummm

Antyone know where to get them clifton plane socks at all?

Shame i couldnt go to the event, i was meant to have gone on friday but due to illness i couldnt go


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Mar 2010)

Beardo16":1smm6nc9 said:


> Antyone know where to get them clifton plane socks at all?



Mike Hudson of Clifton had some with him today. You could try Classic Hand Tools or Turners Retreat.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Oryxdesign (14 Mar 2010)

woodbloke":1wzmv3dy said:


> Mrs Oryx":1wzmv3dy said:
> 
> 
> > He's on a budget mind. Only clamps, router bits and really good bargains. I am also expecting lunch.
> ...



Yes thanks Rob, we took sandwiches, not sure it's what Sarah had in mind but I did spring for a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Oryxdesign (14 Mar 2010)

Paul Chapman":7yvnds5l said:


> Also met Mr & Mrs Oryx and the two baby Oryxs - lovely children.
> 
> Paul



Thank you Paul. They are both a little over tired now, all that woodie stuff was very stimulating


----------



## woodbloke (14 Mar 2010)

Paul Chapman":9pfo66wt said:


> They look really nice so I've ordered a #4 Limited Edition
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


Paul...does Norma know?

And if she doesn't...what's it worth? :lol: :lol: 

A little bit of bribery and corruption is sometimes a good thing :wink: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Mar 2010)

woodbloke":1y7u4ta6 said:


> Paul Chapman":1y7u4ta6 said:
> 
> 
> > They look really nice so I've ordered a #4 Limited Edition
> ...



No - and she's still giving me grief about the new Wenzloff, so God help me when she finds out about the Clifton 8-[ 8-[ 

I'm going to blame paulm......... :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## paulm (14 Mar 2010)

Moi ?!!! 

It was the Stanley compass plane that was my fault Paul, not the Clifton :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Mar 2010)

Blimey, don't mention the compass plane as well....... 8-[ 8-[


----------



## woodbloke (14 Mar 2010)

I should blame Waka, even if he weren't there in person :lol: - Rob


----------



## wizer (14 Mar 2010)

ooo every time I passed Mick on Saturday he had a little crowd around him and I thought I'd pop back when he was quiet but alas I never did. Now I know why he was so busy! Do we know how much the special 5 1/2 was/is? That's just the plane I wanted next! 

Simon, how did you an Sarah find the show? Any goodies?


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Mar 2010)

wizer":2728fyc8 said:


> ooo every time I passed Mick on Saturday he had a little crowd around him and I thought I'd pop back when he was quiet but alas I never did. Now I know why he was so busy! Do we know how much the special 5 1/2 was/is? That's just the plane I wanted next!



Hi Tom,

The limited edition planes will be slightly more expensive than the standard ones. Mike wasn't able to give an exact price because he does not yet know exactly what the Walnut is going to cost. Should have a better idea by the time of the Yandles show.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (15 Mar 2010)

cheers Paul


----------



## Mrs Oryx (15 Mar 2010)

wizer":msfxd1jr said:


> Simon, how did you an Sarah find the show? Any goodies?



We came away with only a gift for Simon's mum (those aluminium secateurs) and a very long shopping list - mostly green and grey. Very impressed with the new jigsaw coming out.

Little Oryx 2 particularly liked the cordless drills and has learnt some good speed control, though hysterical laughter at top speed may not be that safe. :shock:


----------



## wizer (15 Mar 2010)

haha sounds like you had fun. I wish my wife and daughter would be up for things like this. Alas, no chance. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Orcamesh (16 Mar 2010)

Hi all

Good to see so many of you went and had fun! I had a very brief visit on Saturday due to a heavy weekend of family activities elsewhere, so myself and my father-in-law quickly raced round. I was on a mission for a table saw and so stayed focused on the relevant stands, however, I was a bit disappointed there weren't more machinery stands. Fortunately I was fairly decided before I went in, in that the Scheppach seemed to be the fave during the research stage! Hence I gravitated towards NMA! Now my funds have taken a large dent but hopefully for a good reason, the TS4020 is soon to arrive... now I need to make a space for it!

This is the final large piece of the jigsaw and is long awaited, I'm hoping it will enable me to progress projects at a much faster rate now, and with added accuracy straight from the blade. 

The show seemed small overall, but I haven't been for quite a few years so I have a bad memory of what it was like previously. Just wish I could have spent a bit more time looking at hand planes. I did stop and watch Philly for a bit, but my impatient F-I-L decided to leap up and crack on before Philly had finished, so sorry Philly, maybe next time I will say hello! I did enjoy watching the workbench dance around the floor!  

Anyway, thanks to those of you who helped previously with my questions related to table saws, seems the SIP didn't tempt me, but I am happy with what I chose. 

cheers
HM


----------



## woodyone (17 Mar 2010)

If anyone was interested in voting for the university challenge you can now vote on the get woodworking site. http://www.getwoodworking.com/news/article.asp?a=6172

Woody.


----------



## Orcamesh (20 Mar 2010)

More than likely this has been asked before, but I have been out of woodworking for a few years due to many reasons and have been recently getting back up to speed, hence my recent posts, but what has happened to the Axminster shows? Have they gone for good? I notice they are not in the list of shows on this forum.

cheers
HM


----------



## wizer (20 Mar 2010)

Axi stopped their big shows some years ago stating dwindling attendance. Recently they have started to do things like The Rycotewood 'Talking Tools' show which was basically a direct copy of what Classic Hand Tools had done (better) at West Dean 2yrs previous. They also held a Turning conference called Strictly Turning, which seemed to be a big success. They are also holding a lot of smaller intimate demos at their shops. I think what they are doing is probably wise. What we need are fewer but bigger shows which are placed around the country so enough people have a chance to attend. I personally hope that Ally Pally continues to grow into the country's biggest and best. If they try to do too many shows then the quality becomes diluted.


----------



## Orcamesh (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks Wizer. That explains that then, I am very surprised they have stopped as I used to enjoy their shows the best, and I have been to a few. Oh well, as you say let's hope Ally Pally expands...


----------

